# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم  بـــــوكسات الـــجيتاج (JTAG) قسم Octoplus JTAG تحديثات :  �� Octoplus JTAG PRO Software v.1.1.5. New Samsung phones have been added ��

## mohamed73

الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] Octoplus JTAG PRO Software v.1.1.5 is out!  *We  have added support for Samsung Galaxy Core Prime, Samsung Galaxy J1,  Samsung Galaxy J1 Mini, Samsung Z1, Samsung Z3 Tizen and Samsung Galaxy  Tab 4 8.0!*  Octoplus Box JTAG PRO Software v.1.1.5 Release Notes: 
🐙  *Added support for the following models via eMMC:*   *Samsung SM-G360T1* - Read/Write/Erase, Easy Repair, Partition Manager, Constructor for Repair Files *Samsung SM-J100H* - Read/Write/Erase, Easy Repair, Partition Manager, Constructor for Repair Files *Samsung SM-J105H* - Read/Write/Erase, Easy Repair, Partition Manager, Constructor for Repair Files *Samsung SM-Z130H* - Read/Write/Erase, Easy Repair, Partition Manager, Constructor for Repair Files *Samsung SM-Z300H* - Read/Write/Erase, Easy Repair, Partition Manager, Constructor for Repair Files *Samsung SM-T337T* - Read/Write/Erase, Easy Repair, Partition Manager, Constructor for Repair Files🐙 *Added LG Factory Repair via USB and JTAG interfaces ("*.tot", "*.kdz" and "*.dz" firmware versions are supported)* 
🐙 *Added support for new type of KDZ firmware with "*.dz" files inside* 
🐙 *All pinouts and repair procedures described in the manual ("Help" button in the Software)*    الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]Find out more at: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

